# Kimball, SD Tractor museum



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The small town of Kimball (pop.700) has a tractor museum open to the public. Looks like lots of small town charm. Here is a link:

http://www.kimballsd.org/attractions.html


----------

